# NetworkManager openvpn weird issue

## dachiod

Every time NetworkManager service is started openvpn has a strange behaviour: Connecting sequence ends normally, tun interface goes up with correct ip and gw assigned, but the network is unpingable; so after about 2 minutes connection fails with notification message. After this first time failure if vpn is started again all goes well, with a full working vpn. Closing vpn and reopening it never fails, the problem is only at first 'activation' after NetworkManager is started.  This is not but a little annoyance, but just for sake of knowledge I would see it resolved.

Davide.

Thanks all.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

are you running openvpn as service or via a NetworkManager profile?

greets, bb

----------

## dachiod

Hi,

openvpn is managed as NetworkManager profile.

----------

